# Best bodyshop in Fife?



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Any suggestions?

A local garage damaged my car and a local bodyshop have repaired it. Got the car back and to be honest I'm less than impressed. 

A quick 5 minute look has flagged up the following:

Dirt or some form of contamination stuck to the paint.

Sanding marks visible at certain angles.

Painting over a scratch so scratch is now still visible but with fresh paint over the top.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Dunno about Fife but the following two get a good write up;

Elite - Falkirk
Protek - Bathgate

John


----------



## Chrislazski (Apr 21, 2015)

Check out KD KustomsUK of Facebook mate. formally TooleDesign
They are based in Lochgelly and are great to deal with and always deliver a flawless finish.
Neil is also into detailing so know what level of workmanship you would expect to receive.
I have had repairs done to my Scooby (Grey Mettalic) and Audi ( misano red pearl) there and they matched the colour perfectly.


----------

